# Auslaufsichere Trinkflasche



## Principiante (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ladys !

...mal eine ganz doofe Frage an Euch:

Welche Trinkflasche nutzt Ihr?

Ich hab jetzt mitlerweile die 4 ( die ist von Camelbak ) und auch sie "läuft" aus... 

Kennt jemand eine wirklich Auslaufsichere? (  )

Vorne weg, ich will keine Trinkblase in meinem Rucksack, den ich eh nicht immer dabei habe.
Und ich habe auch keine Getränke mit Kohlensäure dabei, also daran liegt es auch nicht.

Danke schon mal für ein paar Tips und LG,

Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab auch diese Camel Podium und ja, so "tropf- und auslaufsicher" sind diese nun wirklich nicht. Und was ich ganz schrecklich finde ist, dass das Mundstück nicht sehr hygienisch ist, sprich: es wird mit der Zeit sehr eklig! 
Wer ein solches Mundstück schon auseinandergefriemelt und zerlegt hat, um diese zu reinigen, der greift wieder ganz schnell zu einer herkömmlichen Trinkflasche!
Ich habe diese o-8-15 Trinkflaschen, die es bei diversen Bikeveranstaltungen als Geschenk gibt. Und erstaunlicherweise sind die richtig gut dicht und vor allem einfach zu reinigen. Nehm ich ein Jahr bis es in der nächsten Saison wieder "Nachschub" gibt  Von welchem Hersteller die jetzt genau sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber qualitativ sind die sehr gut. 0,75 L Volumen, ein gutschließender Schraubverschluss und ein Silikon/Gummimundstück was sehr gut dicht hält. 
Ich gebe keine 13,- mehr für so ne Camel Bootle aus 

Kleiner Tipp von mir: Sicherheitshalber - auch wenn noch keine meiner 0-8-15-Flaschen ausgelaufen ist - verpack ich die, wenn ich ne Ersatzflasche im Rucksack mitnehme, in einen Zippbeutel. Da kann nix passieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. Oktober 2013)

Auch ein Camelbecher Spülmaschinenopfer? 

Camelbak Trinkflasche bzw. Deckel reinigen?


----------



## karmakiller (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich nutze auch die Camelbak Podium (seit 1 Jahr sehr regelmäßig) , bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden! Ich besitze sowohl die normale als auch 2 isolierte Flaschen, das Mundstück ist aber gleich. Weder mit Auslaufen noch mit den Mundstücken habe ich bisher Probleme. 

Ich habe auch einige Isybe-Trinkflaschen http://isybe.de
vielleicht sind die etwas für dich, diese sind von der Form her allerdings ein klein wenig dicker als herkömmliche Trinkflaschen, aber keine Sorge, sie passen problemlos in jeden Halter.
Sie dürfen in die Spülmaschine und den Deckel kann man auch zerlegen !

Desweiteren habe ich noch die Klean Kanteen Flaschen empfehlen, das sind aber teure Edelstahlflaschen: http://www.kivanta.de/Trinkflaschen?gclid=CP3z_8WEsLoCFUxf3godFXoAfg, die sind mir zum Zerschrammen im Halter zu schade ; ich nutze sie nur zum Wandern, aber von der schlanken Form her wären sie gut für den Halter geeignet!


Ich reinige meine Flaschen eigentlich immer in der Spülmaschine, man kann da ja auch die Temperatur wählen.


----------



## Principiante (24. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Hab mir eine isybe bestellt und eine normale bei Stadler geholt, ( aber nur, weil ich da heute vorbeikam...)
Die Camelbak und die Anderen hab ich entsorgt...
Das Geklecker' ging mir echt auf die Nerven. 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## karmakiller (25. Oktober 2013)

Meld dich doch mal, ob du zufrieden bist


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2013)

Jeep, mach ich dann.

Greez, P. !


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2013)

Hi nochmal, kurzes Feedback zu den Flaschen:

Die Isybe und die Stadler Flasche sind ganz okay.
Obwohl die Erstere etwas teuer ist, ..._räusper_...hat dafür aber schöne Motive zu bieten  was ich als Frau natürlich vorziehe... und sie darf in die Spülmaschine und ist weichmacherfrei und man kann den Deckel komplett zerlegen. 
Ansonsten kann ich nichts negatives sagen.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## vice-president (12. November 2013)

Ich habe die hier. Das Mundstück funktioniert nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie CamelBak. Der Verschluss ist aber aufgebaut wie bei einer normalen Trinkflasche und dadurch viel besser zu reinigen. Man muss nichts drehen und kann die Flasche so auch während der Fahrt einfach bedienen.


----------

